# Помогите оценить аккордеон



## link1504 (8 Ноя 2015)

Здравствуйте, нужна помощь в оценке аккордеона weltmaister, интересно что за модель


----------



## любитель (9 Ноя 2015)

Хм. Внешний вид ни о чём не говорит. Ну... инструменту  около 60 лет скорее чуть поболее. Однако.прямая дека, 4голоса в правой, 3-4 в левой. розлив заметный. А далее..1 неизвестна какая компрессия. Как просели подушки клапанов и.. соответсвено поднялись клавиши. Нет ли ржавчины на голосках - характерное дребезжание ( т.е как хранился). насколько есть износ механики в левой руке и рассыхание корпусов, износ нижней части мехов ( об ноги)  и ттт.д. если всё в боле менее норме цена не более 15 тыс.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Ноя 2015)

Какие 15 тысяч? Если 2 дадут,то будет счастливы.Эта древность может принести радость какому-нибудь потихоньку мурлыкающему любителю. Вот и ищите покупателей в такой среде. У более менее играющего сей шедевр развалится через неделю. Эти инструменты Фестивал выпускались в послевоенной Германии,обычный ширпотреб. Это в те то далёкие ГДРовские годы!


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Ноя 2015)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> выпускались в послевоенной Германии,обычный ширпотреб. Это в те то далёкие ГДРовские годы!


Послевоенная или все же ГДР? ГДР появилась в 1949 году. А послевоенная Германия- это 1946, 1947 гг.
А про цену- надо его разбирать и смотреть полноту и своевременность технического обслуживания. Если с 1951-го года (года его выпуска) не проходили плановые ремонты- эту штуковину надо выкинуть. А если ремонты и ТО были своевременны и качественны- можно брать за 10 тр смело. Ещё поиграет какую-нибудь "Розамунду".


----------



## Carpenter (9 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> А если ремонты и ТО были своевременны и качественны-


Позвольте полюбопытствовать, как обнаружить следы этих самых ремонтов. 
Кроме шуток, для повышения собственного уровня.
Сто раз разбирал свою Стеллу, но так ничего не обнаружил. Хотя по словам препода, характеристики довольно приличные для учебы.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Ноя 2015)

А что, там всё уникально?

Берём шило, царапаем мастику по всем местам. Если она не пластична, а крошится порошком- это очень плохо. Поддеваем кусок пальцем. он не должен оторваться. Смотрим лайки на залогах. Должны худо-бедно прилегать. Пытаемся одну лаечку оторвать. Если там шеллак 50 лет отроду- лайка отвалится. Если всё свежее- не отвалится. Ну и ещё много признаков. Ещё важно понять- делал ли ремонт и ТО мастер, или там копался сантехник- сосед)). Про это- в другой теме.


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2015)

Ну по поводу возраста я бы был менее категоричен... Инструмент начала-середины 60-х. Для нормальной игры без полной (весьма затратной) профилактики непригоден. С ней, правда, тоже удовольствия особенного не получите. 
Пионерам "для опытов" я бы пока не отдавал. В зависимости от региона и насыщенности рынка можно получить за него при наличие терпения 7-10тр.


----------

